# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Έκτακτο ανακοινωθέν

## DimitrisPas13

Καλησπέρα...τώρα το απόγευμα έφυγα από το σπίτι γα μια υποχρέωση και τώρα που γύρισα βρήκα το κλουβί τον μπάτζι μου ανοιχτό και έλειπε το θηλυκό(Αφροδίτη)...ο αρσενικός καθόταν σαν να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα και έτρωγε,πάντα με ανοιχτή την πόρτα,δεν βρήκα ούτε φτερά ούτε αίματα....!!!!!!!υποπτεύομαι κλοπή...... καημένη μου Αφροδίτη ποιος ανεγκέφαλος μπορεί να σε πήρε;

----------


## Athina

*Δημήτρη πες μας περιοχή και δώσε μας φωτογραφία από το πουλάκι...
Μπορεί κάποιο παιδί να τον βρει!
Λυπάμαι πολύ.*

----------


## mariakappa

εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν την ξεχασες εσυ? εαν την εκλεψαν δυσκολο να σου επιστραφει ενω αν το εσκασε ισως βρεθει.στο μπαλκονι τα εχεις?
λυπαμαι :sad:

----------


## lagreco69

Αληθεια!! τι βλακεια εγινε τωρα? και γιατι αμα ειναι κλοπη να πηρε μονο το ενα? κοιτα καλα παντου!!! μην ανοιξε την πορτα και ειναι τριγυρω!! εχουν κομμενα φτερα απο οτι θυμαμαι. μπορει να στην πηρε και καμια γατα!! ευχομαι οχι!! και να την βρεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!δεν αφηνουμε Δημητρη κλουβια εξω ποτε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ψαξε παντου!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Δημητρη αν ηταν κλοπη οπως ειπε και ο αλλος Δημητρης πιο πανω...γιατι να παρουν μονο το ενα ? λογικα θα επαιρναν ολο το κλουβι. Ειναι ημερη? μηπως δεν ειχε κλεισει η πορτα του κλουβιου καλα?

----------


## maik78

Για να λείπει μόνο το ένα,μάλλον για κλοπή μου κάνει!
Μου κάνει εντύπωση το άλλο πουλάκι να είναι μέσα και με ανοιχτή την πόρτα!!

Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά!!

----------


## ninos

συμφωνω κ εγω με τα παιδια. Ψαξε καλα την γειτονια κ τα μπαλκονια κ μπορει να την βρεις !!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

1)το πουλάκι είμαι αυτό στην υπογραφή μου(αριστερά)
2)μένω Νέο Κόσμο
3)τα είχα στο μπαλκόνι(2ος όροφος)
4)δεν την ξέχασα εγώ ανοιχτή την πόρτα γιατί δεν είναι ήμερα τα παπαγαλάκια και την ανοίγω μόνο γα να τα καθαρίσω(χθες το έκανα)
5)δεν έχει κομμένα φτερά
6)γάτα δεν μπορεί να έρθει από πουθενά
7)έψαξα γύρω από τις γλάστρες
8)το βράδυ τα βάζω μέσα και όλο το πρωί,μεσημέρι και απόγευμα έξω
9)έχω ψάξει παντού αλλά τίποτα......    ::   ::  ::

----------


## Panosfx

Δημητρη μηπως βρηκε τον τροπο να ανοιγει το κλουβι το παπαγαλακι;Να σκαρφαλωσε καποιος στον 2ο οροφο για να κλεψει ενα budgie και μαλιστα οχι ηρεμο ειναι κομματακι δυσκολο.
Μηπως οι γονεις σου πηγαν να αλλαξουν νερο ή τροφη;Λεω μηπως...

----------


## DimitrisPas13

μαζί τους ήμουνα........................

----------


## kaveiros

Εφοσον δεν ειναι ημερο αν εβαλε χερι μεσα καποιος να το πιασει θα εβρισκες σιγουρα πουπουλα, επισης θα ηταν στρεσαρισμενος ο αρσενικος.... Να σε ρωτησω και κατι αλλο? υπαρχει περιπτωση να ενοχλουσαν κανεναν γειτονα? εχει κανενας ευκολη προσβαση στο μπαλκονι σας?

----------


## DimitrisPas13

όχι κανένας δεν έχει πρόσβαση και επίσης δεν έκαναν πολύ φασαρία....!!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Δε διαφωνω αλλα υπαρχει και ψυχανωμαλος κοσμος που τον ενοχλουν τα ζωα μονο και μονο επειδη αναπνεουν. Πολλα εχουν δει τα ματια μας, ποτε μη λες ποτε. Οπως και να χει ελπιζω να βρεθει.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΜΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ...τα παιδιά που μένουν γύρω από την περιοχή μου να έχουν τα μάτια τους 14...και να με ειδοποιήσουν άμα την δουν...!!!!

----------


## Panosfx

Μην αποκλειεις το ενδεχομενο να αποδρασε μονο του.Ειναι πανεξυπνα πουλια οι παπαγαλοι.
Το κοκατιλ που ειχα ανοιγε την πορτα κι εβγαινε μονος του κι αναγκαστικα να του την δενω με συρμα.
Πιο πολυ το στηριζω στο οτι το αλλο ηταν αταραχο,σαν να μην το τρομαξε κατι ή καποιος...

----------


## DimitrisPas13

Το ξέρω είναι πανέξυπνα....!!!!πάντως άμα δείτε κάτι πείτε μου το....το αρσενικό φοβάμαι...3 χρόνια ζευγαράκι....μπορεί να πάθει κατάθλιψη!!!!!    ::  ::  ::

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ λυπαμαι!!!! Δημητρη, να βαλεις μικρα λουκετακια στις πορτες τους!! καλης ποιοτητας να ζητησεις που να μην σκουριαζουν!! 
εγω εχω σε ολα τα δικα μου. ευχομαι να βρεθει η μικρη σου!!!!!  :sad:  :sad:

----------


## johnrider

εγώ πιστεύω το έσκασε.

----------


## COMASCO

εγω πιστευω οτι την κοπανισε...!!!μπραβο πανο αυτο το βιντεο ηθελα να ανεβασω και εγω να δειξω οτι ειναι πολυ εξυπνα..!!!ευχομαι να βρεθει!!εγω προσωπικα κλεινω τις πορτες(ολες εκτος μια) με tire-up...εκεινη που μενει την κλεινω με λουκετο σαν του δημητρη(lacreco69)

----------


## DimitrisPas13

πρώτη φορά μου συμβαίνει σε αυτά τα χρόνια που ασχολούμαι με πουλιά!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## COMASCO

μια φορα γινεται το κακο...ευχομαι να την βρεις!!! :Anim 25:

----------


## Ηρακλής

Λιπαμε πολύ!!! Μακάρι να το βρεις το μικρο σου !!!

----------


## 11panos04

Παντα μανταλακι στην πορτα απ τα παπαγαλαια ή σφηνωμα το κλαδακι απο πανω της,να μη σηκωνεται.Την ανοιγουν μονα τους κ φευγουν.

Φιλικα

----------


## DimitrisPas13

παιδιά από το πρωί είναι λες και κάθονται 2 παπαγαλάκια στο κλουβί και μιλάνε...και μόλις πηγαίνω και βλέπω είναι μόνος του και κάθετε...επίσης νομίζω ότι την ακούω να φωνάζει...!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δημητρη,αφου λες οτι ακους φωνες,να στησεις καραουλι!
΄''Κρυψου'' με καποιον τροπο και παρακολουθα το,αν ερθει βγες εξω και καντο λουτσα ή πετα του μια βρεγμενη πετσετα απο πανω!
Επισης απο διπλα βαλε ενα μικρο κλουβι αν σου βρισκετε με λιγη τροφη (σπορια) και νερακι!Οταν πεινασει σιγουρα θα μπει μεσα και θα αρχισει να τρωει διοτι τα παπαγαλακια δεν εχουν τιποτα να φανε εξω!

Καλη συνεχεια!  :Happy:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

λες???δηλαδή να βάλω δίπλα από το κλουβί του αρσενικού ένα άλλο με τροφή και νερο???υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να μπει κάποιο σπουργήτι??επίσης έχω μια παγίδα όπου έχω φτιάξει μόνος μου....να ρίξω λίγο φαγητό και να την αφήσω έξω ή δεν κάνει?

----------


## Efthimis98

Το αποκλειοω να μπει σπουργιτι μεσα!
Αμα εχεις ακομα και ενα κλουβι για καναρινια μπορεις να το εχεις εξω,απλα για να το παγιδευσεις αν ερθει!
Επισης τα σπουργιτια θα φοβηθουν!Σιγα μην μπει ενα αγριο σπουργιτη μεσα σε κλουβι...........επισης και να μπει,τι θα βρει,τιποτα!Αφου δεν τρωει σπορια για παπαγαλους!
Το κλυοβι αστο διπλα στο αλλο το κλουβι απο το ταιρι του και επειτα σκαλωσε ανοιχτη την πορτα καπως και βαλε σε μπολακια τροφη και νερο!Και ταιστρες να εχεις ακομα καλυτερα!  :Happy:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

κλουβί δεν έχω...να βάλω μια παγίδα?

----------


## Efthimis98

Αμα σου βρισκετε καλο ειναι να βαλεις,απλα προσεχε να μην τραυματησει το πουλι!
Εσυ ομως θα βλεπεις την παγιδα συνεχεια και θα παρακολουθεις τις κινησεις και τις αντιδρασεις!
Αμα ακουσες φωνες πριν,μην πολυβγαινεις στο χωρο οπου βρισκονται τα πουλια,γιατι αν σε δει θα ξανα γυγει επειδι θα τρομαξει!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

θα την ελέγχω....είναι πολύ καλή παγίδα....δεν έχει σίδερα...μόνο ξύλο....!!!!εγώ την είχα φτιάξει παλιά αλλά ήλπιζα να μην την χρησιμοποιήσω ποτέ...!!!

----------


## Antigoni87

Εύχομαι να βρεθεί το πουλάκι! Και εμένα μου φαίνεται πολύ δύσκολο να το κλέψανε, μες στη μερα, σε 2ο όροφο με δύσκολη πρόσβαση από αλλα μπαλκόνια... πολύ δύσκολο! Νομίζω η μικρή την έκανε, αλλα αν την ακούς παίζει να τριγυρίζει εκεί και να μην ξέρει πώς να μπει πάλι μέσα. Ίσως να την ταϊζει και ο αρσενικός!
Αλλά η παγίδα μου φαίνεται πιο δύσκολο να λειτουργήσει, μήπως φοβηθεί να μπει αν είναι κλειστή και ξύλινη.. Ενώ ένα κλουβί το αναγνωρίζει σαν σπίτι της και θα μπει πιο εύκολα. Κρίμα που δεν έχεις... Αν σου δάνειζε κάποιος από την περιοχή;;
Είχες κάποιο νέο σήμερα;; Ακόμη και αν δεν παγιδεύτηκε το πουλάκι, έλεγχε πολύ καλά μήπως λείπουν σπόροι! Εύχομαι καλή τύχη  :Happy:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

από χθες το απόγευμα σταμάτησε να ακούγετε...!!!  ::

----------


## lagreco69

> από χθες το απόγευμα σταμάτησε να ακούγετε...!!!



Λυπαμαι πολυ!!!! Δημητρη  ::

----------


## DimitrisPas13

::  ::  ::

----------


## COMASCO

κριμα...να εχεις πιστη!η ελπιδα πεθαινει παντα τελευταια...

----------


## Efthimis98

Λυπαμαι πραγματικα Δημητρη!
Ευχομαι απλα οτι πηγε μια βολτα και θα ξαναρθει αυριο!  :sad:   :Sad0064:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

::  ::  :: Καλημέρα παιδιά  ::  πριν κανά μισάωρο πηγαίνοντας στον φούρνο παρατήρισα μια λευκή ουρίτσα σαν της Αφροδίτης κάτω από τον κάδο σκουπδιών....μόλις έσκυψα  ::  ::  είδα την Αφροδίτη αποκεφαλσμενηηηηη................  ...και μια μαύρη γάτα να κοιμάται από δίπλα.........!!!!!!!!!!!  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: .....!!!!!!!!

----------


## kirkal

λυπάμαι φίλε Δημήτρη...δεν έχω λόγια κουράγιο

----------


## Efthimis98

Πωπωπω...........ειληκρινα λυπαμαι πολυ!
Πιστευω οτι προτειμοτερο θα ηταν να μην ηξερες που ειναι παρα να ξερεις οτι εχει φαγωθει απο μια γατα!

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## DimitrisPas13

μακάρι τουλάχιστον να την είχε πιάσει ένας πετσοπάς...παρά να καταλήξει έτσι....!!!!!!!!!!!!   ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Lia

:sad:  Λυπάμαι πολύ...

----------


## lagreco69

Τι λες τωρα!!!! Λυπαμαι πολυ Δημητρη, πολυ τραγικη η καταληξη!!!!

----------


## Jonny

Λυπάμαι ειλικρινά αλλά η φύση είναι "σκληρή"!

----------


## COMASCO

πωωω...κριμα 
ειλικρινα λυπαμαι! :sad:

----------


## Antigoni87

:sad:   :sad:   :sad:  Tι κρίμα... Από τη μια, έμαθες την αλήθεια και σταματησε η αγωνία σου... Από την άλλη καταλαβαίνω τι σοκ σου προκάλεσε... Ας αναπαυθεί το πουλάκι  :Sick0004: ..
Το μόνο που έχεις να κάνεις, είναι να βρεις ένα ταίρι στο μικρό σου για να έχει παρεούλα, γιατί θα νιώθει σίγουρα μοναξιά... Να το θυμάσαι το άτυχο πουλάκι πάντα με αγάπη, να σκέφτεσαι μόνο τις όμορφες στιγμές... Λυπάμαι πολύ

----------


## giotakismille

Δημητρη μπορει να εφυγε μονο του!Εγω ξυπναω ενα πρωι και βλεπω το θυληκο να πεταει μεσα στο σπιτι!Λεω απο που εφυγε απο που...Μια μερα καθως τα παρατηρουσα ο αρσενικος ανοιγε την πορτα στο θυληκο!

----------


## jk21

Λυπαμαι Δημητρη ! σιγουρα ειναι κατι οδυνηρο αλλα να ξερεις οτι θα ηταν ακομα πιο οδυνηρος ο θανατος της αν πεθαινε απο την διψα ... θα ηταν βεβαια καλυτερο αν την εβρισκε καποιος αλλος αλλα ... 

ας αναπαυθει εκει που ειναι !

----------


## DimitrisPas13

Πως θα καταλάβω αν το αρσενικό έχει πάθει "κατάθλιψη";;;Πάντως ο αρσενικός δεν έχει σταματήσει να κελα'ι'δεί.Σκέφτομαι να τον δώσω σε κάποιον άλλο που θα έχε άλλα μπατζάκια για παρέα...!!!!Αυτήν την στιγμή τον έχω δίπλα από το κοκατιλακι μου για να του κρατάει συντροφια...!!!οποιος θέλει να τον υιοθετήσε ας μου στείλει μήνυμα!!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> Πως θα καταλάβω αν το αρσενικό έχει πάθει "κατάθλιψη";;;Πάντως ο αρσενικός δεν έχει σταματήσει να κελα'ι'δεί.Σκέφτομαι να τον δώσω σε κάποιον άλλο που θα έχε άλλα μπατζάκια για παρέα...!!!!Αυτήν την στιγμή τον έχω δίπλα από το κοκατιλακι μου για να του κρατάει συντροφια...!!!οποιος θέλει να τον υιοθετήσε ας μου στείλει μήνυμα!!!!!!!



Δημητρη και συγνωμη που παρεμβαινω στην δυσκολη σου στιγμη!! αλλα μηπως να ηρεμουσες λιγο πρωτα και μετα να το ξανα σκεφτεις!!!! 
γιατι να το δωσεις το bubgie σου? δεν θελω να γινομαι κυνικος αλλα παρε του ενα αλλο θυληκο για παρεα και ισως εαν ταιριαζουν και για ζευγαρωμα. το να το δωσεις δεν ειναι η λυση!!! στο να ξεχασεις τι εγινε.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

Δημήτρη δεν γίνεσαι καθόλου κυνικός...αλλά...καλύτερα ο Άρης να πάει σε ένα σπίτι με άλλα πουλιά του είδους του....!!!!

----------


## COMASCO

και εγω θα συμφωνησω με τον δημητρη!μην κανεις βιαστηκες κινησεις!!κατσε τωρα χαλαρωσε 1-2 μερες και μετα βλεπεις τι κανεις!τα αρσενικα δεν εχουν προβλημα και ''ταιριαζουν''με την μια με αλλα θυληκα ενω τα θυληκα δυσκολα δεχονται αρσενικα αν χασουν το αρσενικο τους!!!εγω προτεινω να παρεις στο μελλον μια θυληκια...και αν παρεις μην ξεχνας την ΚΑΡΑΝΤΙΝΑ

----------


## DimitrisPas13

καραντίνα πάντα....!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## COMASCO

> καραντίνα πάντα....!!!!!!!!!!!!


ετσι!!!!!!!!!!! :Youpi:

----------


## giotakismille

Λυπαμε παρα πολυ!Θεωρω πως χρειαζετε τωρα να παρεις ενα αλλο θυληκο στο αρσενικο σου!

----------


## lagreco69

> Δημήτρη δεν γίνεσαι καθόλου κυνικός...αλλά...καλύτερα ο Άρης να πάει σε ένα σπίτι με άλλα πουλιά του είδους του....!!!!


Ο Αρης μια χαρα ειναι εκει που ειναι!!!! εγω λεω.

----------


## mariakappa

> Πως θα καταλάβω αν το αρσενικό έχει πάθει "κατάθλιψη";;;Πάντως ο αρσενικός δεν έχει σταματήσει να κελα'ι'δεί.Σκέφτομαι να τον δώσω σε κάποιον άλλο που θα έχε άλλα μπατζάκια για παρέα...!!!!Αυτήν την στιγμή τον έχω δίπλα από το κοκατιλακι μου για να του κρατάει συντροφια...!!!οποιος θέλει να τον υιοθετήσε ας μου στείλει μήνυμα!!!!!!!


δημητρη δεν το βαζουμε κατω στην πρωτη αποτυχια.οτι συναιβει δεν μπορεις να το αλλαξεις αλλα τουλαχιστον πηρες ενσ μαθημα.την απομενη φορα θα κλειδωνεις το πορτακι και αυτο δεν θα ξανασυμβει.

----------


## Andreas4

μπορείς να το βάλεις στο ίδιο κλουβί με το cockatiel σου. εγώ πιο παλιά είχα 2 budgies και ένα cockatiel(που βρήκαμε τυχαία μια μέρα στην αυλή) και τα έβαλα στο ίδιο κλουβί και το cockatiel δε τα ενοχλούσε καθόλου! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> Καλησπέρα...τώρα το απόγευμα έφυγα από το σπίτι γα μια υποχρέωση και τώρα που γύρισα βρήκα το κλουβί τον μπάτζι μου ανοιχτό και έλειπε το θηλυκό(Αφροδίτη)...ο αρσενικός καθόταν σαν να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα και έτρωγε,πάντα με ανοιχτή την πόρτα,δεν βρήκα ούτε φτερά ούτε αίματα....!!!!!!!υποπτεύομαι κλοπή...... καημένη μου Αφροδίτη ποιος ανεγκέφαλος μπορεί να σε πήρε;


Δημήτρη είχα τέτοια παπαγαλάκια και είναι τρομερά πανέξυπνα.. Μπορεί να κρύφτηκε κάτω από κάποιο έπιπλο, μην το αποκλείσεις..η πάνω από έπιπλο κοντά στον τοίχο.. Δεν αναφέρεις φυσικά που τα είχες, μέσα η στο μπαλκόνι.. Αν είναι στο μπαλκόνι τριγυρίζει κάπου στην γειτονιά δια να βρει το σπίτι ξανά.. Βγάλε έξω στο μπαλκόνι το αρσενικό με το κλουβί και παρακολούθα... Αν την ακούσει, έστω και από μακριά, έχουν τρομερή ακοή που δεν την έχουμε εμείς, θα την καλέσει δια να έρθει πίσω.. Η Κλοπή απορρίπτεται ασυζητητί... Κάπου κρύφτηκε στο σπίτι.. Ψάξε όπως σου είπα κάτω από έπιπλα... η από πάνω, συνήθως στα ερμαράκια της κουζίνας..

----------

